

Wow - I like coderwall - UX is great - arunoda
http://coderwall.com/p/kj3h9g?i=1&p=1&q=PHP

======
septerr
I like less content, few options and big buttons and bigger sized fonts of
newer designs, but coderwall seems to be taking it too far :/ And I couldn't
easily understand the typical use cases. Is it a portfolio of your work? What
are protips? Actual coding tips or links to projects?

~~~
arunoda
Yes it's a protip - that's a thing I like most - It's simply a blog like too
we can share some stuff away. I like it - It's easy and good looking

